# Anzil Alumni



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello
Watson had the best day ever on Saturday, he saw more Cockapoos than he (or anyone else for that matter) has ever seen in one place & he played with his brother, Murphy, sister Lola, half brother Remi & the gorgeous Dudley. 
What more could a little pup ask for
I have attached a few photos, none are great but they were having so much fun it wasn't easy to keep them still


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely collection of cockapoos


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great pictures, will have another attempt at getting mine on..


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Didn't think they'd sat still that long lol
Great photos


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Amazing what a treat can do.

You can only tell Murphy & Lola apart by the colour of their leads


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

anyone know how I can get some pics that have been sent as an e-mail on here? I have downloaded them onto the computer but when I use the manage attachments bit it is saying invalid file. tried copy and paste from e-mail pics, it puts them on but tiny and can't be enlarged, may do that though if no other way.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry Dawn I don't know, must have something to do with how Anthony has sent them I guess?

I shoud have included this photo of Watson on our way home, he was exhausted


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You can really see the resemblances. What a lovely sight!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

And they all look quite similar to Dudley as a pup, we asked if any of the parents were related (knew mums and dads were different) and Anthony said the stud dads were just distantly related, i've got a good pic of Dudley with Murphy looking like a real mini me! that one I will be able to post, just need to download from my camera first.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful poos! It looks like you all had a great day.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Wish we could have been there. All the dogs look so alike and so like Bailey. Gorgeous.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Tomorrow...will upload pics tomorrow lol!
Dawn - I have to use tapatalk on my phone for pics x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is one of Dudley and his mini me!
and one with a bit of mad muzzle going on!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are gorgeous! Donna will die when she sees these pics. Love the look given by both in to the camera! Cuteness!


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

I didn't take many.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ohhhhh! Gorgeous pics, thanks for posting, I will get the best of ours on asap. We had a fabulous day, I can't wait until next year and would highly recommend it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely pics, looks like you all had a fab time x
Humans included!!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh so gutted we couldn't make it!  Deffo going next yr! I do think Anthony's dogs have a certain 'look' it's like he's got a secret formula or something! Lovely pics, it's so nice to see them all together! Dudley and his mini me!!! Soooooo cute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Anthony must be swamped with prospective buyers with all these happy, friendly and gorgeous advertisements walking around and all their delighted families.


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

They are all such lovely cockapoos in the picture. Are they all anzil dogs.. I have an anzil puppy and she is just such a wonderfully puppy. We have had no trouble with her whatsoever 

Thanks


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, all from Anthony. 3 are litter mates, one their half brother & the other a 2 & half (think that is the right age for Dudley) year old.

How old is your cockapoo?


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi she was born on 28th April. I will try and post a picture.


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

*Ruby*







hope this has worked.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

She is lovely, a real sweetie. I guess pepe is her dad? 
Linda is she Remi's sister?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't know Donna, there was 6 girls in the litter and I only know one little girl was called Remy. 
Pepe & Poppy are Remi's parents.
Ruby is a little cutie.


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks. She really is adorable. Like all the anzil puppies. Yes Pepe is her dad and Bess her mum. There was 3 in the litter 2 girls and 1 boy. Ruby was the only red girl.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh she is gorgeous, enjoy her x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Games Pics!

Finally...



























































































Enjoy x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures Helen. The group picture made me laugh thinking about lifting Dudley up so many times right near the back until they were finally ready to take it! I know it was a tricky thing to sort out but I think with the time they took it would have been better to say all kids with dogs at the front, then sitting kneeling then standing - maybe only 1 person per dog too, there were many couples and family's together with 1 dog, that way more dogs would be visible in the end result! In fact I think if someone had taken a picture at the back you would have seen more dogs!!!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Great photos Helen. They are so alike, I think if we changed a photo to black & white we wouldn't know who is who.

Dawn couldn't agree more about the group photo, I don't know how you held Dudley up for so long, I had enough trouble with wriggling Watson


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh great pics guys! I was speaking to Anthony last night and he sent me a pic of dexter (Watson,murphy and Lola's brother) he had been boarding him for a few days and honestly I wouldn't be able to tell them all apart!! Lovely to see so many happy poo's together. I feel bad for neglecting to take Emmy and murph! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Holly are you able to forward the photo? It would be interesting to see another sibling


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

This is dexter, just wanted to check it was ok with Anthony before I shared! He's guna send me some more but the email was too big so il share more when I get them. 

He really looks like his siblings don't you agree?? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Definitely. We narrowed it down to two, Watson & Dexter. Then let our son choose. Dexter even has same tag. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh really! It's so good that u can see him then. We had to pick between mr blue and mr brown and I would love to see how 'mr blue' turned out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

They are all gorgeous. Does anyone on here have one of bess and pepe puppies


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm sorry to be a pest. Do you mind if I ask ,are all the anzil cockapoos the same size when fully grown ? I'm not sure when Ruby will stop growing.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

It depends on the size of the parents really. Last weekend Lola, Watson and Murphy were all a similar size and they are nearly 6 months. My other poo Billy grew in height up to around 8 months and then continued to fill out a bit up to around a year old. How old / big is Ruby?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Let us out of the tent mum to go play with all the other poo's!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Having met lovely Dudley a few times and knowing another Anzil cockapoo in my village, who is just over a year old, there is quite a bit of difference in their size. Because, as Helen said, they have different parents.

Dudley is definitely over 18" tall, and the Anzil poo in my village is definitely under 17". He's also quite a slight build x


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks. Ruby is approx 12 in at the moment
She's 19 weeks on Monday. She weighs about 6 kg

She's looks much bigger due to her thick fleecy coat
I wish there was some anzil cockapoos near us
Would be nice for them to get together


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

MairiG said:


> Thanks. Ruby is approx 12 in at the moment
> She's 19 weeks on Monday. She weighs about 6 kg
> 
> She's looks much bigger due to her thick fleecy coat
> ...


wherabouts are you?


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi we are in Ayrshire Scotland


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

MairiG said:


> Hi we are in Ayrshire Scotland


ah, ok, maybe a little far for a meet, was thinking if you were south of where I was we may have been able to meet up on one of my journey's south, but wrong direction, sorry.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

MairiG said:


> Thanks. Ruby is approx 12 in at the moment
> She's 19 weeks on Monday. She weighs about 6 kg
> 
> She's looks much bigger due to her thick fleecy coat
> ...


Bailey is an Anzil pup and we are not too far. In fact we visit Ayr and troon regularly with her. Now the dog ban will soon be off troon beach we will be back shortly. Would be happy to meet up.


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi
That would be nice. I'm half an hour from ayr so that would be lovely. How old is your puppy.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Murphy and Emmy look a little smaller than these guys, but I think that's because mum lucie was definitely a smaller cocker than their mum Vivien. Even within a litter I think it's different cuz Murphy (male) is definitely taller than Emmy (female)! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey was a year in June and just over 9 kg. she seems a little smaller than some cockapoos. I think she is a great size but she may not be fully grown yet.


----------

